# 1995 Pathfinder Transfer ase fluid? ATF or gear oil?



## elcid (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi there,

I have read a few reports that ATF fluid is needed for the transfer case in a 1995 pathy while others say gear oil?

One more question, what kind of oil do I need for the rear axle?


thanks everyone


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan specifies Dexron II ATF. You can use Dexron III/Mercon. Capacity is a little over 2 qts.

Differential fluid should be 80W90 API GL-5 gear oil. If you have a limited slip differential, it should be approved for LSD type differentials.


----------



## elcid (Jan 30, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> Nissan specifies Dexron II ATF. You can use Dexron III/Mercon. Capacity is a little over 2 qts.
> 
> Differential fluid should be 80W90 API GL-5 gear oil. If you have a limited slip differential, it should be approved for LSD type differentials.



Thanks for the reply. Sorry for my noobiness but I don't know what type of differentials I have. Can I just use API gl-5 for any type differential?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The front will be an open carrier. If you want to determine if you have an LSD diff, jack the rear of the vehicle so both wheel are off the ground and put the transmission in "neutral." Turn one of the wheels by hand. If the left and right wheels turn in opposite directions or only one turns, you have an open (or "standard") differential. If both wheels turn forward when you turn one, you have an LSD (limited slip differential). They used to have an "LSD" sticker on the rear, but many of them are now gone. To answer your question, you can put "LSD" approved gear oil in a open type rear, but you do not want to put gear oil in an "LSD" rear that is not approved for "LSD" differentials. A good choice would be Pennzoil GearPlus SAE 80W90 GL5. It's approved for LSD and Nissan used to require it for warranty repairs.


----------



## elcid (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I guess to be safe I will just buy a few quarts of LSD approved oil and out them up in the front and rear diff. I will use synthetic Mobil 1 in the transfer case. I read it can be difficult to get to the transfer filler holes but will give a a try!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a small pump for gear oil used for boat motor transoms that works well for hard to reach spots. It takes a lot of finger-pumping but works and it's cheap! It screws right onto the bottle.


----------



## elcid (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks a lot for the reply!!

I will go and get my self some oil and be ready for this weekend project!

I hope removing the fillers on the transfer case is not bad eh!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do yourself a favor, pull the FILL plugs first! just to make sure they will come out without a problem... if you drain it first, then cant get the fill plug out... then you have issues


----------

